# Advice/Opinions



## acetheretriever (Oct 16, 2017)

Ace is 5 months old now and I've been bathing him at home but yesterday I took him to his first groomers appointment and was severely disappointed. I'm wondering if it's worth it to buy the proper stuff to bathe him at home? Or if anyone has incredible groomers they trust for goldens in the southern California/orange county area?
Also if I'm planning on bathing him at home I need some advice on how to make him tolerate getting his nails dremmeled and his pad fur clipped. Also, he hates the dryer on his head. Any videos, web links, or just your experience would help.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

In texas most groomers (at least the ones I've found) have no idea how to do more than get goldens clean and give what is called a "sanitary" clip around their privates. Some will shave their feet but most do a horrible job of that.
You can buy the equipment at places like PetEdge and think it's well worth it.

PS: most places use what is called cage dryers so the pups are subjected to sitting in a small space with hot air blowing on them for hours. The places that actually stand there and blow them dry are more than $100 a visit per dog... I have 2. No way I'm leaving my dog locked in a crate with a cage dryer and purchased the equipment for less than it would have cost to have someone else do it.


----------

